# intel celeron d 356 3.33ghz overclocking question



## keithen16 (Jul 30, 2009)

hi i have a Compaq Presario sr2150nx and this is my system specs 
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090503184036AAZRCdY

and i was wondering about overclocking a intel celeron d 356 3.33ghz processor 
i have upgraded my video card to a nvidia 8600gs, also went from windows vista basic to ultimate, and i have upgraded to a 500watt corsair Power Supply, and upgraded to 2gb the maximum ram my motherboard will take.
i wanted to know a program i can use to overclock my processor and how high i can overclock my processor please help me thx.
oh yeah even if it doesnt help alot. i dont care i just need it a little better thx


----------



## keithen16 (Jul 30, 2009)

could someone please just tell me how much i can overclock it. it would help please and thank u


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

We do not recommend using software to overclock, it tends to be unstable and often runs too much voltage to the CPU. The best way to overclock is through the BIOS; however, your OEM machine's BIOS is probably locked to prevent overclocking. In any case the Celeron Ds are very weak budget CPUs from before 2006 and were not meant for overclocking to begin with. It sounds like you've sunk some money into this machine already, something I would not have advized, but since you already have I'd see if you could upgrade the CPU to at least a Pentium D 3.0GHz or higher. You aren't going to get good results at all from that Celeron.


----------



## keithen16 (Jul 30, 2009)

well next month we were thinking of getting this 
http://www.compuvest.com/Search.jsp...dvsite=shopping&dtm=20090822&sku=322002452-12
its alot better then the one i have now. my friend has a quad core cpu but only running at 1.6ghz is it worthit having a quadcore running at that speed


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

are you sure its running at 1.6 or is that when the cpu is throttling down to save power?

As to you original query, never use software to overclock and because your system is a compaq regardless of what cpu is in it you wonr be able to overclock it as the bios will be locked.

Also none of us can tell you exactly what speed you could get to if you could overclock because all cpu's are different, it is a case of trial and error.


----------



## keithen16 (Jul 30, 2009)

no its really 1.3ghz speed cause i just went into system info and it said thats what it was. i think if u have a quad core wouldnt it be more sensesible to get at least 2.3 ghz speed.
now when i upgrade to the dual core processor the link http://www.compuvest.com/Search.jsp...dvsite=shopping&dtm=20090822&sku=322002452-12
and its 2cpus running at 6400mhz total will it be better then that quadcore only running at a total of 5200mhz.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you have a Celeron D, I guarantee you that your motherboard won't support a quad core CPU. Most OEM motherboards from that time period won't even support first generation Core 2 Duo CPUs, let alone the Core 2 Quads.


----------



## keithen16 (Jul 30, 2009)

no my friends pc has a quad core and its running at a total of 5200mhz. and i want to compare that to a dual core cpu running at a total of 6400mhz total. http://www.compuvest.com/Search.jsp...dvsite=shopping&dtm=20090822&sku=322002452-12 like that one that will work in my pc
so will my new dual core be better then my friends quad core or not please reply thx
oh yeah i know that dual core will wokr in my pc. it has my socket and i had another forum posted and someone said that it will owkr without upgrading . the only thing i want to know is if that dual core is better then that quad core


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your friend does not have a quad core at 5200MHz unless he is using liquid nitr0gen to cool his system, and I doubt anyone in your part of the world can afford liquid nitrogen.

I think you are confused because 4000MHz is hard enough for intel and amd to get so your friend is either a genius or you are confused.

If your friend was getting 5200MHz it would have been in the news.


----------



## keithen16 (Jul 30, 2009)

well what i meant to say his pc is this one http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/gateway-dx4200-09/4505-3118_7-33513602.html?tag=contentBody;compare each core is running at 1.8ghz each and he has 4 cores. so which is better this 
processor http://www.compuvest.com/Search.jsp?Search=HH80553PG0884M&advsite=shopping&dtm=20090822& sku=322002452-12 or is the quad core running at only 1.8ghz each


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You don't just add up the clock speeds like that. It's a lot more complicated. A 1.8GHz quad core would be a huge step up from that Pentium D (which isn't *really* a dual core, in the same sense as the Core 2 Duos), but it isn't a "5200MHz" CPU.

That 3.0GHz Pentium D is probably the best or close to the best you could use.


----------



## keithen16 (Jul 30, 2009)

thats cool but that pentium d will alot better then the one i have now. cause its double the speed right and it has 2 cpus. and it will help my new video card to run at its full potential


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^


----------



## keithen16 (Jul 30, 2009)

well it will be better than the one i have now wont it. and it least it has 2 cores. it will help. how much better is that one then a celeron and i want the truth cause i have seen people on youtube using that processor to record and do things and it does better then mine


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it's better but it's not great. See in reality you are going to buy something that is redundant but your in a scenario where you can't upgrade to a core 2 duo or quad.


----------



## keithen16 (Jul 30, 2009)

thats cool then well thx alot.


----------

